# Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Anglerboardis #d
ich habe nach langer Zeit mal wieder das Anglerboard Forum aufgesucht und festgestellt das es relativ wenige Beiträge zum
"Stippen", bzw. Pool, Feeder und Matchfischen gibt.
Ist diese Angelart in der Gesellschaft nicht mehr erwünscht ?

Für mein dafürhalten ist das "Stippen" nicht weniger populär
als das Karpfen oder Forellen Angeln.

Schreibt dochmal über eure Erfahrungen.........

Ich bin Stipper und würde mich freuen hier gleichgesinnte anzutereffen.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

hi
Doch doch uns gibt es noch,aber es gibt einige Stippforen wo wir unterwegs sind googel doch mal Stippforum!
Da findest du einige die hier auch angemeldet sind.
Und ganz im gegenteil Stippen wird in letzter Zeit wieder richtig Populär,immer mehr Veranstaltungen die man besuchen kann große Cups etc.
lg


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt,
ich dachte schon ich müsste mein Equitment auf dem Flohmarkt
verhökern.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Ne ne brauchste nicht,also ich habe so ca 20-50 Veranstaltungen die ich+bruder,oder mit unseren Team besuchen (im Jahr)
Also Ausschreibungen gibt es genug,wenn du mal Ausschreibungen suchst auch da googel hilft.
lg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

In meiner Region gibt es äußerst wenige Friedfisch-Spezis, die meisten sind eh auf Puffforellen aus oder auch auf Karpfen. 
Jedoch denke ich, dass das Spinnangeln bundesweit sehr viel populärer ist als das Friedfischangeln. In England ist das jedoch genau umgekehrt!


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Na ja so wenig kann es nicht geben,manche Veranstaltungen sind schon nach paar tagen voll ausgebucht,obwohl 150mann kommen dürfen,wenn nicht schnell genug bist haste pech,von daher sach ich mal es sind nicht so viele wie Allrounder aber es sind auch nicht wenig.Und dann gibt es noch den harten
Kern die sind auch nicht sehr viele aber es sind schon auch nen paar leute.
lg


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Danke für deine Antwort,
ich stelle mir nur die Frage, wie kommt der Popularitätswandel zu stande ? Ist der Weißfisch an sich uninteresannt geworden ?

Sicherlich ist es einfacher und schmackhafter einen Zander oder Hecht zuzubereiten als einen Brassen.

Aber unsere Polnischen Mitbürger sehen das z.b. ganz anders.
Sie fangen in Deutschland Rotaugen und Brassen, die 100% verwertet werden, obwohl z.B. die polnische Ostsee ein Eldorado für Merforellen und Lachse darstellt.
Ich glaube einfach das unsere Mentalität in sachen Weißfisch und deren Verwertung im Arsch ist.

Wenn wir wollten, dann könnten wir auch von diesen Fischen zähren.
Warscheinlich sind wir einfach nur zu blöd mit dem geringsten klarzukommen.

Das ist meine Meinung, unpolitisch und unabhängig.!


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Keine Ahnung ich weiß nur das Stippen nix anderes ist wie auf Hecht Karpfen oder co,nur weil man hält durchgehend fängt(wenn es beißt)und man dauernd was zu tun hat,ist das keine andere Angelart wie die anderen.Da ist nix mit ausruhen im Stuhl,arbeiten testen usw ist angesagt.
Was die Verwertung betrifft,viele Gewässer werden doch schon gezielt ausgesucht um Veranstaltungen durch zu führen,weil es Überbestände gibt,und die Fische irgendeiner Verwertung zu kommen lassen.
Die sollten endlich das Hältern wieder Rechtlich erlauben,dann können Vereine wo  der Kormoran gewütet hat oder oder.... diese Fische als Besatz haben.Und nun schreit wieder nicht das geht nicht die fische sterben usw.Damals war das gang und gebe,da wurde alles gehälter und umgesetzt etc.und da gab es auch keine Sterberate von 90% wie heute erzählt wird,wenn mal 1 oder 2 Fische tot waren aber nicht was heute alles gesponnen wird.
lg


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

@gründler
genau meine Meinug

Heutzutage stelle ich mir sogar die Frage:
Wenn ich als Verein an meinem eigenen Geässer nichtmal einen Setzkescher einsetzen darf um eine hegerische Maßnahme durchzuführen, wie kann sich das Gesetz dann mit einem Angelpuff arangieren.?

Erst bezahlen, dann Forellen reinschmeissen, dann Forellen rausfangen, tolle Aktion.
Wird alles geduldet.
Ich als Verein darf jedoch keine maßigen Fische besetzen.
Wenn ich das doch tue, mach ich mich strafbar.

Wie geht das ???


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Deutschland!!!!!!!!!!

Guck nach England Frankreich Italien und co.
In England werden seid Jahren gefärbte Maden gefischt,weder die Fische noch die Engländer weisen einen Krebsanstieg oder verkrüpelte fische auf und das seid zich Jahren,ähnlich wie andere Länder.In anderen Ländern ist das völlig normal das 500 mann an einem Kanal sitzen und Brassen und co.fangen um sie danach in andere Gewässer umzusetzen.
Nur in Deutschland ist das Tierquällerei,aber die Reuse vom Berufsfischer die nur alle 10 Tage geleert wird die ist kein Setzkescher Nein der Fisch da drin hat keine Sorgen,und wird nicht über tage lebend darin gehältert bis der Fischer kommt und nachguckt,aber der gleiche fisch im Setzkescher der maximal ca 6-10Std im Wasser ist wenn überhaupt der ist so schlimm für fische das geht gar nicht was für Tierquällerei.#q
Ach hat äh kein Sinn sich über grüne Bleistiftacrobaten aufzuregen.
lg


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

@gründler,
ja ja du hast schon recht,
wir dürfen nix, die anderen dürfen alles.
Ich habe erst kürzlich einen dänischen Berufsfischer dabei beobachtet wie er seine Netze
gehieft hat. Mit dem Feldstecher, alles klar zu sehen, grausam sag ich Dir.
Von mindest Maschenweite kennen die glaub ich nix.
Fische weit unter 30 cm sind einfach so in die Kiste gewandert.
Und uns wollen sie ein mindestmaß bei Dorschen von 40 cm aufdrücken.
Und Bleihaltiges Angelblei ist sowieso verboten. Wegen der Belastung des Gewässers.
Echt Krank, kann ich da nur sagen.

Aber was solls, du hast schon recht wir können vermutlich nichts daran ändern.
Traurig ist nur das unsere Angler Lobby einen so tiefen Bückling vor der Gesetzeslage macht. Dabei führen wir den Gewässern doch den geringsten Schaden zu.
Ganz im Gegenteil, wir Hegen und Pflegen ja noch.

Aber das wird im Regelfall ja leider nicht anerkannt.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Wenn es wirklich mal soweit kommen sollte das Angeln in Deutschland verschwinden muß,bin ich paar tage später auch wech von hier.
Aber ich finde es hat sich schon gebessert,also die letzten 3 Jahre ist ein Anstieg zu spüren,mehr Veranstaltungen mehr interresse,und von "Oben" gehnemigte Angeln die so offiziel stadtfinden dürfen(das ist schon mal sehr gut).Und wenn wir bißchen am Ball bleiben,wird auch das Hältern mit bißchen Glück bald wieder eingeführt.Ist ja nicht so das nirgens wo gehälter wird:g
Also so langsam merkt man schon das es Berg auf geht.
lg

Ps:Irgendwann ein paar Jahre noch,dann bin ich mit frau ehh wech aus diesem Melkstaat.


----------



## Weißfischfredi (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

@gründler,
in Niedersachsen ist das Hältern lt. Fischereigesetz ja nie verboten gewesen.
Man musste sich lediglich gewissen Geflogenheiten anpassen,
und vor allen Dingen der Gesetzeslage anpassen.
Wenn ein Fischen mit Setzkescher durchgeführt wird,
muss es begründet sein, z.B. hegerische Notwendigkeit etc.pp.
Ansonsten sprach diesem eigentlich nichts entgegen.

Mich stört es halt nur, das wir uns für alles rechtfertigen müssen
und andere spielen wilde Sau.

Aber was solles, es hat mich gefreut dich kennen zu lernen und über dieses Thema mit Dir zu diskutieren.

Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja mal beim Stippen,
bis dahin Petri Heil


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Jo ich weiß bin Aktiv in der Szene unterwegs!
Hab dir links per Pn geschickt guck mal in dein Posteingang!
lg


----------



## Brassenfan (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

ja es gibt uns stipper noch ! wie gründler schon sagst sind eher in den spezielen foren unterwges ! |supergri
aber es gibt uns noch


----------



## Tricast (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Das es uns Stipper noch gibt beweisst eindrucksvoll die "Stippermesse" in Bremen. Im nächsten Jahr wird die 8. durchgeführt und bis jetzt ist es von mal zu mal größer geworden. Jeden ersten Sonntag im März treffen sich die Stipper in Bremen, dort ist alles versammelt was auf dem deutschen Markt den Ton angiebt. Von Kleinzeug wie Posen über Ruten bis hin zu den Kopfstangen und Futter und Lockstoffe. Ausserdem gibt es jede Menge Infos; gerade auch für die Einsteiger interessant.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Na klar gibts noch Stipper und auch noch Nachwuchs,

Ich selber hab als Bängel sehr viel auch auf Jugendveranstaltungen in der Umgebung gefischt (damals hatte ich noch Vereinskollegen die wahren klasse und haben vle mit Material ausgeholfen) musste es aus Kostengründen aufgeben und fang jetzt wieder an mir alles aufzubauen 
Ja wie es Gründler auch schon gesagt hat treiben sich die Matchfischer meist in den Spezialforen rum die auch für mich meist sehr interresant sind 

@ Gründler: ja das leidige Thema Setzkescher also bei mir in der Region sind Setzkescher grundsetzlich ab 3m erlaubt und so kenn Ich das auch von en meisten Veranstaltungen aus meiner frühen Jugend aber Ich kenn das Problem von Verwnnten das dies grad im Westen Deutschlands zu meist verboten ist 

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## buk (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Weißfischfredi schrieb:


> Ich bin Stipper und würde mich freuen hier gleichgesinnte anzutereffen.


 




Ich wäre gerne Stipper. Es gibt allerdings zwei Punkte die mich bisher davon abgehalten haben.
Die hohe Grundinvestition (eine vernünftige Ausrüstung ist für andere Angelarten günstiger.)
Die Schranken. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die komplette Ausstattung doch mit dem Auto in die Nähe des Wassers gebracht werden muss. Da hätte ich nur wenige „stipptaugliche“ Plätze.
Gruß buk


----------



## Gardenfly (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Sipper haben nur kein Internet #c
oder wie soll ich das sonnst deuten,das in meinen Bekanntenkreis fast nur Stipper sind,zum Teil "B-Promies" aber keiner hier ist (auch nicht in anderen Foren).


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Hy buk,

die Argumenten die du genannt hast höre ich sehr oft 

Ja es ist klar ne ordentlich Pole kostet schon sein richtiges Geld da legt man mal locker 2000€ auf den Tisch und bei Match und Feederruten ist es auch nicht besser, ja zum Transport ist auch immer ein schwieriges die meisten lösen dies durch ihre Kiepe an der meistens ein Transportsystem drauf ist und so bekommt man mit einmal schon eine Menge weg und im Notfall muss man halt zwei mal laufen!

Ja das der Anschaffungspreis ein odentlichen Spinausrüstung zum Beispiel billiger ist bezweifle ich wenn Ich mir ma die Ködeboxen der meisten Angler anschaue ich würde zum Beispiel nie 15€ für einen Wobbler ausgeben 
is nun ma jedem seine sache 

mfg Bomber -Pilot1989


----------



## consti91 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Also ,,Gelegenheitsstipper" gibt es überall, die sich ein paar Köderfische zum Hechtfischen angeln. Aber so richtige Stipper gibt es bei uns im Umkreis nicht wirklich.


----------



## snorreausflake (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Bin auch seit diesem Jahr Stipper, bzw. möchte es werden .
Bei uns im Verein habe ich bisher keinen Stippen gesehen, da schwören alle auf Feederangeln. Ich kam auch nur durch Zufall zur Stipperei als ich mir letztes Jahr ne 4m Telestippe zum Köfi angeln gekauft hab, hat mir aber so Spaß gemacht das ich mir dieses Jahr ne 11m Stippe und ne Kiepe gekauft hab .Finds  eigentlich schade das das Stippen ein bisschen in den Hintergrund gerückt ist ,weil ich finde das es eine super  Art der angelei ist. 
Mal schauen vielleicht lassen sich auch andere im Verein vom "Stippvirus" anstecken.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Wie gesagt so langsam findet Stippen wieder anklang.Wie Heinz schon sagte(wir kennen uns auch unter 4 Augen)in Bremen treffen sich 1mal im Jahr die ganzen verrückten und die die es werden wollen.
Zur Ausrüstung,ich habe nur 1 Hobby was ich so liebe Angeln,daher ist es mir egal wieviel Geld ich ausgebe,und das das die letzten Jahre sehr sehr viel Geld wahr,ist nun mal so!
Startgelder Futter etc.Profistippen ist halt nen teures Hobby.Aber es gibt genug Hobbys die noch teurer sind,von dessen daher.Aber wer einmal mit ner 13m Pole ne Barbe von 80cm drillt weiß wie geil es ist mit Stange und gummi zu fischen,und das schlimme es macht süchtig wenn man es kann und weiß wie es geht.Es ist halt was anderes an ner 4meter Matche Fische zu fangen,oder mit ner Pole über 9m.
lg


----------



## Allroundtalent (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

wir werden nie aussterben xDDD:vik::vik:​


----------



## Pete (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

ich denke auch, dass das stippen nicht tot ist, im gegenteil: bei uns im verein steigt die zahl derer, die die sache immer mehr professioneller betreiben und wettkämpfe besuchen...auch unsere jugendgruppe wird sehr früh an die kopfrutenangelei herangeführt...unsere profis bauen auch mal eben nur für die kids ihre plattform auf und  lassen die mal probesitzen und fischen...hab seit kurzem auch ne rive und jetzt fehlt nur ne leichte 13er (aber die nächste stippermesse in bremen kommt ja bestimmt) ...solange machts an vielen gewässern bei uns auch die 11m ultimate...


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Ich gehe auch noch öfters und gerne stippen. (So 20-30 mal pro Jahr).
Allerdings mit max. 2-3 Leuten. Zum nächsten Nachbar brauche ich min. 1 Kilometer Platz. #h


----------



## Brassenfan (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

warum so viel ? ;+


----------



## Breamhunter (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> warum so viel ? ;+



Weil ich Ruhe und Fläche brauche :q

Ne mal im Ernst. In den 70er bis 90er Jahren war ich begeisterter "Wettangler". Da hatte ich sogar ne Kopfstange am Start. War mächtig stolz. 8 Meter etwas war die lang, und hat glaube ich 1 kilo gewogen|uhoh: Jetzt gehe ich mit ner beringten Stippe oder mit Feederrute los. 
Macht immer noch Spaß #6


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Wenn es manchen mal näher gebracht wird,kommt auch die lust darauf es selber zu betreiben,und je länger und intensiver sich man damit beschäftigt desto mehr kommt die freude daran.Ist halt spannender 3 Std.durchgehend fische fangen,oder im Karpfenstuhl die Beine hoch heben und ab und zu mal was fangen.Natürlich hat jede Angelart ihren Reiz.Aber beim Stippen wirds nie langweilig,es ist immer was zu tun.
lg


Genau dafür,dicke Klodeckel an der 13m Pole!


----------



## Weißfischfredi (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Hallo erstmal an alle,
ich bin angenehm überrascht, das ihr euch zu diesem Thema meldet.
Schön das es noch Stipper gibt.
Gruß Weißfischfredi


----------



## Hobbit (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

in meinem angelrevier ist mir im letzten jahr aufgefallen, dass ich immer weniger stipper sehe, dafür umsomehr feeder angler.
ich denke mal was viele vom stippen abhält sind nicht nur die preise für eine grundausrüstung und der transport, sondern auch kosten für futter,maden usw.

ich kenne einige jugendangler aus meinem verein. von denen höhre ich immer wieder stippen wär nich so toll, wegen der futterschlacht, die da immer abgehjalten wird
zum stippen braucht man einfach mehr futter als beim feedern


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Das ist ein Argument was ich auch oft höre das vielen einfach abgesehen von der Grundausstattung das futter einfach zu teuer ist wenn man davon ausgeht was man beim Stippen wenn es nicht nur um ein paar KöFis geht braucht ist es auch net billig!

Kleines Rechenexempel:

-ein Saission am Stillwasser Futterplatz auf 13m und Futterplatz auf Matchrute in größerer Entfernung 
- Angelzeit 4h
- benötigte Futtermenge mindestens 5Liter (sparsames Füttern) 
- eigene Mindestmenge 10l auch schon knapp Kalkuliert

- ein Kg fertigfutter meist zwischen 4 und5€ Futtermehle bei mir um die 2€
- Ergibt reine Futterkosten von mindestens 20€

dazu8 Kommen noch Maden und Pinkys( Maden 6€ pro Liter Pinkys 8€ pro Liter)

Macht bei mir Gesamtkosten für eine solche Sassion von mindestens 35-40€!!!!!

Womit bewiesen währe das es mit dem Argument zu Teuer viele einfach wirklich zu Teuer ist!
( Kleines Gegenargument wenn Ich sehe was sowohl Raubfischangler und Karpfenangler so für Tackle und Zubehör und Futter ausgeben glaub ich ist das nicht wirklich billiger!)


mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Wenn man aber gezielt auf Brassen,Rotfedern etc. geht hast beim Feedern aber auch die Kosten für Maden, Pinkies und Futter. Wenn ich seh was bei uns im Verein an Futter zum Feedern mitgeschleppt wird schenkt sich des net viel im gegensatz zum "normalen" Stippen.
Glaub das Hauptargument ist schon der hohe Anschaffungspreis von Stippe und Kiepe, was aber auch noch dazu kommt ist meiner Meinung nach die Faulheit vieler Angler, ist halt bequemer ne Rute auf die Faulenzer zu knallen und ab und zu mal einkurbeln anstatt immer wieder Stippe abstecken und wieder aufstecken.


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> was aber auch noch dazu kommt ist meiner Meinung nach die Faulheit vieler Angler, ist halt bequemer ne Rute auf die Faulenzer zu knallen und ab und zu mal einkurbeln anstatt immer wieder Stippe abstecken und wieder aufstecken.


 
Dafür ist der Spaß an einer Pole über 9m viel größer!
Eine Barbe von sagen wir mal 70cm an der Feeder macht schon Spaß,die gleiche Barbe an ner Pole mit 13m und Gummizug macht noch sehr sehr viel mehr Spaß.Es ist und bleibt halt ein besonderes erlebniß,an einer langen stange große fische zu fangen.Der drill mit einer Pole ist was ganz anderes wie mit einer 4meter Matche etc.Wer es nicht glaubt,probiert es aus,es liegt vieleicht nicht jedem,aber ich kenne genug die nach dem ersten Polefischen so begeisert waren das sie Stipper geworden sind.Man muß ja auch nicht gleich ins Vollprofi-geschäft einsteigen,man kann auch für sich Spaß beim Stippen haben.Was man dann daraus macht und sich hocharbeitet oder nicht liegt an jedem selbst,und wie man es kann natürlich(Geld Family etc)
Und wenn man Stipper ist,heißt das ja nicht das man nicht auf Aal Zander Hecht und co.angeln geht.Das tun Stipper genau so wie Aalangler manchmal Stippen gehen.
lg


----------



## Bubu63 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

HALT !! Diese Diskussion geht von einem vollkommen falschen Grundgedanken aus. Bei vielen vorherigen Beitragen ist herauszuhören, daß stippen immer gleich mit Wettkampf gleichgesetzt wird. Dem ist nicht so ! Stippen ist das Angeln mit einer Pose an
entsprechender Rute. Das kann eine Pole-Rute sein, aber auch eine unberingte Teleskoprute oder eine beringter Stock. Das sind alles Variationen von Stippruten. Ich kann mit ner 4m Rute vor dem Kraut kleine Rotaugen und Ukeleis fangen, das ist stippen ! 12m Steckrute mit Podest in der Steinkante ist stippen und auch angeln mit `ner 5 - 8 Meter bringten Rute. Nur wurden diesen Unterarten von der Industrie im Laufe der Jahre andere Namen zu geben um sie besser zu vermarkten. Beispiel: Bologneseruten. Den Ausdruck kannte vor zwanzig Jahren hier niemand, lange beringte Stippruten werden und wurden bei uns an den Kanälen aber schon immer gefischt.
Nur, so konnte man sie halt besser vermarkten.

Eines stimmt schon ! Seit es die Wettkämpfe nicht mehr gibt bei denen nur stippen angesagt war, gibt es sicherlich weniger "Stipper" die den Wettbewerb suchen. Die viel geringere Anzahl von Wettfischen ist auch ein Grund mehr, warum sich die ( deutsche )Angelgeräteindustrie da zurückgezogen hat. Ist eben nicht mehr soviel Geld mit zu machen in unserem Land. Da supported man lieber das Feederangeln, oder besser noch verdient sich sein Geld mit bunten Kunstködern !

Außerdem lernen halt viele Anfänger heute aus den o.a. Gründen, eher das feedern als
das stippen. Schade ! Grundangeln ist ja auch viel einfacher ! Aber nicht vergessen, Futter braucht man da auch, und das ist genau so teuer wie das fürs stippen. der Brasse ist es egal ob sie das Futter des feeder,- oder des Stippanglers wegsaugt. Wenn
nichts mehr da ist, haut sie ab.

Stippen wird es aber immer geben, denn schon derjenige der sich nur Köderfische fangen will, wird stippen. Und so manch einer wird Spaß bei der direktesten aller
Angelmethoden finden und dabei bleiben. Und mal ehrlich, wenn man "wettkampfangeln" sein läßt, kommt man jedenfalls auch mit deutlich weniger Futter aus ! 

Ich jedenfalls werde das stippen, und zwar in allen Variationen, nie lassen können.

Bis die Tage

Bubu63


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Hy BuBu63,

ich glaube nicht das die Diskussion in die falsche Richtung ging, es ist klar das viel Leute mit Stippen das reine Hegefischen (Wettkampf ) verbinden es ist aber auch weit mehr die meisten Stipper auch die mit Pole fischen haben Teilweise noch nie an solch einem Wettkampf teilgenommen.
Auch wnen du mein vorheriges Postiong meintest die wahr auch nicht auf ein Hegefischen bezogen sondern auf meine eigen Angellust am Wochenende. 
Womit du sicherlich recht hast ist das der deutsche Markt gerade für die großen Firmen von Matchzubehör nicht der interressanteste istdie Märkte gerade in Holland, England und Frankreich sind für die Hersteller interressanter.

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Knispel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Ich persönlich gehe sehr viel Stippen, mit sämtlichen Nebenarten dieser Angelei.
War früher auch begeisterter Wettangler und heute im nahen Ausland auch noch ...
( schreibe ich ganz offen ). Dort begehe ich ja keine Straftat ( aber nur diese Spezialitäten , wie Matchrute oder Feeder ).

Wegen meiner berufsbedingten sehr begrenzten Zeit, habe ich einfach z.Z. keinen Bock 2 Tage auf Karpfen anzusitzen, mit dem Spinner um die Seen ( das mache ich mit der Fliege auf Lachs und Meerforelle in der Ostsee im Bellyboot / Eckernförder Bucht und bei uns in den Laichflüssen ) zu laufen und wo möglich als Schneider nach Hause zugehen. Ich will einfach nur fangen und bei mir an der Weser, gleich vor der Haustür ( wenn ich richtig " keile ", könnte ich von dort aus angeln ... ), bin ich noch nie unter rund 3 kg in 3 Std. abgezogen.. und dabei mache ich mir grundsätzlich nur 500 g Futter fertig 

Das hat es aber in sich: 

Keine Fertigwahre, 
sondern Rainer seine Top - Mischung :

Eine " Super - Hydro - Modekularküchenartige - Hot - Spot - Mischung" , 
die läuchtet sogar Nachts ............... 

wenn das alle ist, packe ich ein.

In " meiner Hausbucht " ( tiedenabhängige Unterweser " ) bevorzuge ich das Feedern 
( Shimano axave XL ( 150 g ) und eine Greys Barbel 2 lb, die mir aber in der Steinen zu schade ist ) in einem anderen Gewässer ( Ochtum ) meine Matchrute ( Greys Bewick, 13 - 15 ft, Float ) im guten alten englischen Stiel mit Centre - Pin und klassischen englischen Posen. 

Lange Stippen besitze ich nicht mehr, alle verkauft, aber dafür eine alte englische Schwingspitzrute mit etlichen verschiedenen Spitzen. Konnte ich hier von einem Bordy zu einem sehr fairen Preis kaufen. Geiles Angeln damit.


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Bubu63 schrieb:


> Eines stimmt schon ! Seit es die Wettkämpfe nicht mehr gibt bei denen nur stippen angesagt war, gibt es sicherlich weniger "Stipper" die den Wettbewerb suchen. Die viel geringere Anzahl von Wettfischen ist auch ein Grund mehr, warum sich die ( deutsche )Angelgeräteindustrie da zurückgezogen hat. Ist eben nicht mehr soviel Geld mit zu machen in unserem Land. Da supported man lieber das Feederangeln, oder besser noch verdient sich sein Geld mit bunten Kunstködern !
> 
> Außerdem lernen halt viele Anfänger heute aus den o.a. Gründen, eher das feedern als
> das stippen. Schade ! Grundangeln ist ja auch viel einfacher ! Aber nicht vergessen, Futter braucht man da auch, und das ist genau so teuer wie das fürs stippen. der Brasse ist es egal ob sie das Futter des feeder,- oder des Stippanglers wegsaugt. Wenn
> ...


 
Bei uns ist das feederangeln oder alles was damit zu tun verboten,hinzu kommt der ganzen Jugendgruppe wird das Stippen mit Pose beigebracht.

Zu Hegefischen ist zu sagen ich weiß nicht woher du das hast aber das internet steht voll mit Ausschreibungen und das auf ganz Deutschland verteilt.Also wenige offizelle Angeln gibt es ganz bestimmt nicht,ich finde sogar im gegenteil es wird wieder viel mehr Veranstaltelt und das Öffentlich was auch gut ist,nur so kann man zeigen das manche Sachen die uns angehängt werden,nicht so sind wie sie geschrieben stehen.Und das meine ich nicht nur auf Stipper bezogen sondern auf Angeln allgemein.In anderen Ländern sind Angelveranstaltungen jeglicher art,wie ein Sommerfest mit der ganzen family gästen etc.Papa stippt 3 Std oder fischt 3 std auf Wolfsbarsch,und danach ist mit allen teilnehmern und deren familys Party bis in die Nacht!Und wenn wir immer nur Amen sagen,wird es nicht besser.
lg


----------



## Knispel (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei uns ist das feederangeln oder alles was damit zu tun verboten,hinzu kommt der ganzen Jugendgruppe wird das Stippen mit Pose beigebracht.
> 
> lg


 
das is ta wieder etwas für mich : Was ist Feederangeln ? Ballere ich nicht ein Sagrblai in den Strom mit einer 100 g Rute ................................................
Denkt mal nach :q


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Gut anders gesagt es ist nicht erlaubt bei Vereinsangeln mit Grundblei etc.zu fischen.Die Pose muß das Blei tragen,und das wird auch so bei der Jugendgruppe hinterlegt,sie sollen auch die älteste Angeltechnik der Welt beherschen und nicht nur die "angeblichen neuen arten des angeln" lernen.


----------



## Pete (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

und nicht zu vergessen: richtig stippen ist ne kunst für sich: nämlich auch noch dann fische zu fangen, wenn andere nur noch langweilig vor sich hin dösen ... und es ist auch ganzes stück kopfsache...da sind ganz schnell oft mal tricks und technische umstellungen gefragt...deshalb find ichs spannend...is schon ein gutes gefühl - auch wenn se um dich herum lange gesichter machen - es dir gelungen ist, die bleie an deinen platz zu bekommen und abzuräumen...


leider haben wir solch tolle gewässer nicht, dass fänge von groß(weiß)fischen wie döbel, aland oder barbe an der tagesordnung wären...


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Pete schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen: richtig stippen ist ne kunst für sich: nämlich auch noch dann fische zu fangen, wenn andere nur noch langweilig vor sich hin dösen ... und es ist auch ganzes stück kopfsache...da sind ganz schnell oft mal tricks und technische umstellungen gefragt...deshalb find ichs spannend...is schon ein gutes gefühl - auch wenn se um dich herum lange gesichter machen - es dir gelungen ist, die bleie an deinen platz zu bekommen und abzuräumen...
> 
> 
> leider haben wir solch tolle gewässer nicht, dass fänge von groß(weiß)fischen wie döbel, aland oder barbe an der tagesordnung wären...


 
Richtig Pete das ist die hohe Kunst.Auch ich habe schon öfter neben "Größen" gesessen und lehrgeld bezahlt,aber nur so lernt man,wenn rechts neben dir gefangen wird und links auch und man selber fängt nix,macht man was falsch,guckt ab tüftelt rum,und nur so kommt irgendwann der Erfolg.
Die älteste und mittlerweile ausgepfeilteste Technik der Welt fische zu fangen.
Am Anfang der Angelei war die Kopfrute,in form eines Stockes(Weidenrute) wo schnurr dran gebunden wurde,ein Korken oder Pfeder als Pose,ein Haken ein Blei und ab ging es an's Wasser.
lg


----------



## snorreausflake (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

@ gründler:
find ich gut das bei euch der Jugend das Fischen mit  Pose beigebracht wird.
Dadurch das ich selber mit stippen angefangen habe,merkt ich erst wie wenig ich mir früher Gedanken über richtiges ausbleien und ausloten gemacht hab.
Wär eigentlich mal ne gute Idee für die Jugendgruppe ein Satz Telestippen zu kaufen und erst mal die grundlegenden Techniken zu lernen.


----------



## gründler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Wir haben auch schon mal Schüler aus einer nahe liegende Schule eingeladen,um ihnen das Angeln nah zu bringen.Mit ein paar Erwachsenen aus'n Verein ne ganze Schulklasse mal Angeln lassen und zeigen wie was geht etc.So gewinnt man auch Nachwuchs!
lg


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

@ Gründler 

das ist eine gute Idee der Nachwuchsarbeit funzt leider nicht in allen Vereinen so aber so wird auch das Stippen wieder populärer
obwohl die meisten Leute die Angler geworden sind meist damit angefangen haben aber davon zumeist weit abgewandert sind

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Ja das stimmt nicht überall ist es so,aber mann kann dran arbeiten.Jeder von euch kann sich ein paar Jugendliche schnappen und ihnen zeigen das Angeln nicht langweilig ist,und man leise im Stuhl sitzen muß etc.
Beim Stippen gibt es kein faules rum sitzen man hat immer was zu tun.Und das ist für Kinder Jugend sicher spannender als ewig auf vereinzelte fische zu warten.Und Stippen bedeutet nicht immer eine teure Profiausrüstung zu besitzen oder zu kaufen,auch mit wenig läßt sich hervoragend Stippen,die fische fragen nicht ob das ne Colmic Pole oder ne Aldistippe ist.Natürlich ist die Profiabteilung ausgereifter und nicht zu vergleichen mit billig Stippruten,aber auch mit ner 10€ Pole lassen sich fische fangen.
lg


----------



## Rosi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Stippen macht wirklich Spaß. Nebenan liegen die Aalruten auf Grund, da ist nicht viel zu tun. An der Stippe hängt eine ganz feine Pose mit 2g. Daran eine winzige Fliege aus einem Streifen von nem weißen Handschuh. Die Fliege muß unbedingt einen schwarzen Kopf haben. Nur ein winziger Klecks. Rundum streut ihr kleine Toastflocken. Das ist echt spannend. 

Welch ein Mist, wenn man vom Bißanzeiger der blöden Aalrute unterbrochen wird!:q


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Unser Jugendwart bringt den Kurzen auch nur das Stippen bei (mit der 4m ),Feeder und co hat er glaube ich nähmlich selber nie gemacht.
Nur wird den meistens der Eindruck vermittelt ,das man wenns mit Weissfischen klappt,endlich als Kochtopfangler die Gefriertruhe füllen kann.


----------



## Allround-Angler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich stippe (ob nun Hegefischen, beringt oder unberingt) ;-).

Folgende (Vor-)urteile würde ich nochmal überdenken:
Was die Kosten angeht:
Keiner muss 1.000 € oder mehr ausgeben. Gebrauchte Teile auf (Internet)-Flohmärkten oder günstigere Modelle tun es auch. Es sei denn, ich bin absoluter Profi-Stipper und brauche unbedingt die 1-2 % mehr Fisch (Schnelligkeit, Bissausbeute) als der Mitbewerber, die über die Rute dann 500 oder 1000 € mehr kosten.



 Futtermenge? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade beim Stippen angel ich ja sehr punktgenau und kann daher das Futter sehr gezielt und sparsam einsetzen, das ganze wird nur noch beim Feedern getoppt.
Die Futtermenge hängt viel mehr vom Gewässer und dem Zielfisch ab.

Was bei mir die Argumente sind, dass ich meine alte Teleskopstippe (hat damals ca. 300 Mark gekostet) mal links liegen lasse:
Kein Platz und/ oder größere Fische.
Dann wird halt beringt gestippt oder ge"grundelt".
Habe dafür eine "Matchrute heavy" ;-) bzw. "Carp Rod ultralight" ;-) mit ca. 30 g Wurfgewicht.

Gruß und Petri
Ingo


----------



## Pinn (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Früher (bis vor ca. 20 Jahren) habe ich gerne gestippt, mit 9,50m-Stöckern, weicher Spitze und durchgehender Schnur ohne Gummi. Genau so gerne habe ich die Matchrute verwendet. Beides sind feine und diffizile Angelmethoden, die zwischenzeitlich durch das Feedern und die moderne Spinnfischangelei etwas in Vergessenheit geraten waren, aber heute wieder populärer werden.

Feedern ist im Gegensatz zum Stippen und Matchen eine simple Angelmethode, die kaum Einarbeitung und Erfahrung erfordert, mal abgesehen von der Wurftechnik und Zielgenauigkeit. Die braucht man allerdings bei allen Angelarten.

Und Spinnfischen auf Raubfische ist etwas ganz anderes als die Angelei auf Friedfische. Leider fangen heute viele Neuangler als Raubfischangler an, weil diese Angelmethoden intensiv beworben und in den Angelmedien als qualifizierter dargestellt werden. Sowas halte ich für Blödsinn! Und wo kämen wir hin, wenn es nur noch Raubfischangler gäbe?

Ich denke, beim Stippen und Matchen auf Rotaugen und Brassen in Stillgewässern und vor allem in Flüssen habe ich Erfahrungen gesammelt, die selbst beim Spinnen und Fliegenfischen nützlich sind: Vorfachschnur und -länge, Ködertiefe,  Köderdrift, Köderbewegung usw., nur um einige zu nennen.

Früher wurde bei uns gesagt, wer mit der langen Kopfrute im Rhein klarkommt, kann auch alle anderen Angelmethoden. Da ist sicher was dran, denn so bekommt man ein sicheres Gefühl für Wassertiefe, Strömungen und erforderliche Form und Tragkraft der Posen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Und Spinnfischen auf Raubfische ist etwas ganz anderes als die Angelei auf Friedfische. Leider fangen heute viele Neuangler als Raubfischangler an, weil diese Angelmethoden intensiv beworben und in den Angelmedien als qualifizierter dargestellt werden. Sowas halte ich für Blödsinn! Und wo kämen wir hin, wenn es nur noch Raubfischangler gäbe?



Das Problem ist das Raubfisch fast alle "Edelfische" sind,beim Stippen nur "minderwertige" Weissfische gefangen werden die höchstens als Köderfische geadelt werden.
Wenn ich sehe wie einige Weissfisch behandeln könnte ich K*****.


----------



## Pinn (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das Raubfisch fast alle "Edelfische" sind,beim Stippen nur "minderwertige" Weissfische gefangen werden die höchstens als Köderfische geadelt werden.
> Wenn ich sehe wie einige Weissfisch behandeln könnte ich K*****.



"Edelfische" werden von diesen Anglern sicher auch nicht besser behandelt, falls sie denn welche fangen. 

Übrigens noch ein Argument fürs Stippen: Da kann man sich die notwendige Routine und Fingerfertigkeit aneignen, um Rotaugen oder Brassen schonend zu landen und abzuködern. Davon hätten auch Hechte, Zander und Forellen was, wenn sie zurückgesetzt werden sollen oder müssen. Die Überlebenschancen nach möglichst kurzem Drill und geringfügigen Verletzungen sind einfach größer.

Ein Thema im Hinblick auf Verletzungsgefahr wäre noch die Hälterung. Das Thema ist aber schon oft genug durchgekaut worden. Ich halte das so: Wo es nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist und und keine Schiffahrt oder starke Strömung herrscht,  habe ich nix gegen die Verwendung  geräumiger Setzkescher.  Voraussetzung in der BRD (im Gegensatz zu Nachbarstaaten) ist eine sinnvolle Verwertung des Fangs, aber auch damit habe ich hier bei uns keine Probleme.

Aber nochwas zu "Edelfischen" und Weissfischen: Du hast nicht umsonst Anfuhrungszeichen verwendet. Ich denke, diese Unterscheidung hat etwas mit der Anzahl der Gräten und Schuppen sowie der Filetierbarkeit der Fische zu tun, aber sicher nichts mit dem Geschmack. Geräucherte Brassenfilets oder eingelegte Rotaugen sind sehr delikat, machen aber etwas mehr Arbeit. "Edelfische" sind sicher die Erfindung von einem arbeitsscheuen Koch.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Pinn
Als Hobbyteichwirt kann ich dir sagen das alle sogenannten Edelfische leicht und kontolliert zu halten sind,oder leicht in grossen Stückgewichten zu fangen.
Und eine Karrausche hat weniger Gräten als eine Forelle,hat aber einen schlechteren Ruf.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

auf unserer Homepage kannst Du, bzw könnt ihr auch  meißt aktuelle Bilder u. Berichte von Veranstaltungen finden...


----------



## Rosi (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

Stippen auf Köfis neben den Aalruten. Es ist spannnd! Wer knabbert da an meiner Brotkugel?


----------



## Karpfenfischer87 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

hi

ich war am donnerstag am rhein und wollte normal feedern vorm fischen gleich ma 3 körber abgerissen und da hatte ich die schnauze voll also habe ich meine stipprute ausgepackt und hab 2 meter vor mir gestippt einfach aus frust^^ hab 3 ballen futter rein und und nch 2 minuten der biss eine schöne goldbrasse und das ging den ganzen tag also werde ich ab jetzt immer schön hinter den steinkanten stippen


----------



## Brassenfan (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Sind "Stipper" vom Aussterben bedroht?*

sag doch stippen ist das beste !


----------

